# Specialized Riprock 20 - reducing standover height and reach



## skyak (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi everybody, we got a riprock 20 for my 5 yr old a few months back, was a little big to start but a few mods have really helped make it fit well. Thought I would share in case others looking to do the same

Pivotal seat drops the seat height:

INSIGHT BMX Components | Mini/Junior Pivotal Seats

We used this post as it comes in 27.2:

INSIGHT BMX Components | Pivotal Carbon Seat Post

Added a 30mm stem to shorten the reach and installed some decent flat pedals for grip. Next is tubeless conversion.


----------



## Crashtestdummee (Sep 14, 2015)

I took my daughter to the bike shop planning to come home with that bike but once I put her on the bike it just was to big for her. I think your mods would have made it work. Just curious what do think that monster weights. I was thinking it was about 28 pounds.


----------



## cicot (Sep 5, 2008)

I am interested in the tubeless conversion too. Are you doing to do it with gorilla tape or ghetto?


----------



## skyak (Sep 21, 2008)

I did the front tire last night. Used Gorilla tape, presta tubeless valve and Stan's sealant. Seems to hold well.

I will most likely change to Stan's tape and a Schrader tubeless valve in the future when/if this set up starts to fail.


----------



## skyak (Sep 21, 2008)

Crashtestdummee said:


> I took my daughter to the bike shop planning to come home with that bike but once I put her on the bike it just was to big for her. I think your mods would have made it work. Just curious what do think that monster weights. I was thinking it was about 28 pounds.


Checked the weight today with the fish scale, currently at 24 lbs even.


----------



## cicot (Sep 5, 2008)

24lbs with the rear to be converted is going to look good at the end. Did the tyre hook up easily?


----------



## skyak (Sep 21, 2008)

cicot said:


> 24lbs with the rear to be converted is going to look good at the end. Did the tyre hook up easily?


Yes no issues at all with the hook up. Pretty much easiest I've done.


----------



## skyak (Sep 21, 2008)

23.8 lbs with the rear conversion done. Tubes are actually not that heavy at 200 grams a piece.


----------



## skyak (Sep 21, 2008)

Closer view of the pivitol seat mechanism. Really digging the concept.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

skyak said:


> Closer view of the pivitol seat mechanism. Really digging the concept.
> 
> View attachment 1185841


My, what large pedals you have! (or small saddle!)


----------



## skyak (Sep 21, 2008)

yes that picture does make the pedals look big. in reality they are not too bad size wise with the key feature being the spikes in the center of the pedal (not just on the edge) which helps little feet. we currently have 4 pairs in our family. I also like that they are manufactured in Sydney, BC.

https://www.straitlinecomponents.com/products/amp-pedals?variant=5947830531


----------



## rebouch1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing skyak...looking at your mods to better fit my 7yr old daughter. Would you mind sharing where you got the 30mm stem?

Thank you!
-Rick



skyak said:


> Hi everybody, we got a riprock 20 for my 5 yr old a few months back, was a little big to start but a few mods have really helped make it fit well. Thought I would share in case others looking to do the same
> 
> Pivotal seat drops the seat height:
> 
> ...


----------



## skyak (Sep 21, 2008)

rebouch1 said:


> Thanks for sharing skyak...looking at your mods to better fit my 7yr old daughter. Would you mind sharing where you got the 30mm stem?
> 
> Thank you!
> -Rick


Hi Rick, I had a spare 31.8mm diameter handlebar lying around, then I bought a 30mm Syntace Megaforce 2 stem from Amazon...I found one for $63 but seems they are a little pricier right now. I would consider trying one of these and see how it works:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/EECOO-Du...ory-Bicycle-Stem-Mountain-Bike-Stem/891003396


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

We had a 20 and a 24 riprock. Out of the boxes they were 29 and 33lbs. My kids hated them. Way way way too heavy. We are going with Roscoe 20 and 24's this year.


----------



## skyak (Sep 21, 2008)

What does the Roscoe 20 weigh?


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

23 lbs before messing with anything.


----------



## Back-N-Black (Sep 22, 2009)

skyak said:


> yes that picture does make the pedals look big. in reality they are not too bad size wise with the key feature being the spikes in the center of the pedal (not just on the edge) which helps little feet. we currently have 4 pairs in our family. I also like that they are manufactured in Sydney, BC.
> 
> https://www.straitlinecomponents.com/products/amp-pedals?variant=5947830531


Wow $120! Yikes! They do look awesome though and enough spikes for little feet. My grandson is 4 and a half, has the Islabikes CNOC 16. It weighs ~14 lbs and is killing singletrack but needs to get away from the plastic pedals. Any other pedals that you may have tried?


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Just put some of these on my 3.5yo's 16" Yoji -- they're lightweight and have pins near the middle (there's also a slightly larger version that I'm running on my own bike):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KAC...B-Bike-Pedal-Sealed-6-Sealed/32850003480.html

Stock pins have very poor traction, though, these Origin8 pins are what I have on his pedals at the moment:
https://express.google.com/product/...54896263039432632_6275104035133257559_9273173

I'm also in the process of testing out the DMR Moto X pins on my own pedals to see how they compare:
https://www.amazon.com/Moto-Vault-Pedals-Piece-Black/dp/B00MRUS7K6

Another possible source for alternate pins (I have a pair of these on my around town bike and the grip is pretty good):
https://smile.amazon.com/Venzo-Mountain-Bicycle-Pedals-Reflector/dp/B0775FX76Z/


----------

